# How do you mash boiled potatoes to make mashed potatoes?



## debodun (Jun 29, 2021)

1) electric hand mixer
2) fork
3) pastry cutter
4) food processor
5) ricer
6) food mill
7) immersion blender
8) force through a mesh strainer or China cap
9) other (specify)


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

Potato masher...


----------



## debodun (Jun 29, 2021)

A pastry cutter like this works for me.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 29, 2021)

Potato masher and then whip in butter and cream with a fork.  Use anything electric and you risk ending up with gluey potatoes.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Jun 29, 2021)

I do not make mashed potatoes


----------



## horseless carriage (Jun 29, 2021)

9) Other.

Boil the potatoes to softness, adding a spoonful of salt. When cooked, add a generous dollop or three of crème fraîche, mash to a pulp with hand masher, spread the mash potato over pre-cooked ground beef with added carrots, onions, garlic, garden peas and a finely chopped salad pepper. A can of tomatoes is optional. Place under a grill until the mash potato is golden brown. Serve piping hot.

It's called: "Cottage Pie." Use ground lamb instead of beef and it becomes, "Shepherd's Pie."


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 29, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Potato masher and then whip in butter and cream with a fork.  Use anything electric and you risk ending up with gluey potatoes.


I add the butter and milk with a wooden spoon but I agree about not using an electric whisk


----------



## Murrmurr (Jun 29, 2021)

I use a potato masher. I used to love mashed potatoes. Mom always whipped in a little sour cream. But several years ago I got in a habit of just "baking" them in the microwave, because it's less work on my back.


----------



## jujube (Jun 29, 2021)

I add a little horseradish to the potato mix.  I don't know why, but it makes it better.


----------



## helenbacque (Jun 29, 2021)

Boiling potatoes with a dab of Better Than Bouillon Vegetable instead of salt will make for more flavorful mashed.


----------



## Buckeye (Jun 29, 2021)

9) Other  - I buy premashed Bob Evans brand potatoes and nuke them for 4 or 5 minutes.  Mmmmmm


----------



## Aunt Marg (Jun 29, 2021)

Other

Old-fashioned hand-masher.

Dab of butter, a shot of milk, sometimes sour cream with garlic, mash and serve.


----------



## Gaer (Jun 29, 2021)

MyGrandma's antique potato masher


----------



## IrisSenior (Jun 29, 2021)

Potato masher and some milk and the peeled potatoes are overcooked a bit to make them soft. We add butter, salt and pepper at the table. I prefer to eat new potatoes with the skin on and not mashed.


----------



## twinkles (Jun 29, 2021)

electric mixer


----------



## RadishRose (Jun 29, 2021)

*Lots* of butter, some milk.
Sometimes-
horseradish
roasted garlic
sour cream


----------



## PamfromTx (Jun 29, 2021)




----------



## Jules (Jun 29, 2021)

hollydolly said:


> Potato masher...


Similar to this except it’s plastic and old.  Still works well.

I only add salt or white pepper.


----------



## fmdog44 (Jul 2, 2021)

One thing here is missing.............................*the type of potato!! *How about Golden Russett.


----------



## Becky1951 (Jul 2, 2021)

PamfromTx said:


> View attachment 171477


Potato masher. Butter, milk, sometimes sour cream. I also like to add bacon bits and put it in a oven safe pan and top with shredded cheese until melted.


----------



## Llynn (Jul 3, 2021)

I'm not even this fancy. I use an old beater from a dead hand mixer locked into my big Dewalt cordless drill.


----------



## Wren (Jul 3, 2021)

I use a normal potato masher with butter and milk or sometimes, as an alternative, a raw egg beaten into the mash gives a nice texture


----------



## katlupe (Jul 3, 2021)

I use a manual potato masher.


----------



## Lewkat (Jul 3, 2021)

I've done it with a hand masher and electric mixer.  Now it's Bob Evan's for me.  I add garlic and horse radish to his.


----------



## terry123 (Jul 3, 2021)

helenbacque said:


> Potato masher and then whip in butter and cream with a fork.  Use anything electric and you risk ending up with gluey potatoes.


Me too and sprinkle grated cheese on top.


----------



## Remy (Jul 3, 2021)

Usually a fork. I'm a really lousy cook.


----------



## Marie5656 (Jul 3, 2021)

*I have used the masher as well. Hung on to my moms' for many years until it just gave up and I had to break down and spend a few dollars on a new one.*


----------

